# Personalize Your Device @BLCK



## Richio (21/6/19)

*Customize Your Mod!!!
*
*BLCK Flavour Johannesburg in collaboration with Colab Printing now bring you a unique experience to personalize your devices with customize-able wraps, panels and engraving that will give your device that one-of-a-kind title, visit us in-store or get in touch with us for more information.*
*Get it engraved or wrapped in whatever design you desire**
_T&C's apply - Certain designs can't be applied to certain devices
_
_




_
In collaboration with

_




_
_Watch this space for more details_​

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## klipdrifter (1/8/19)

Hi @Richio

I send you a pm regarding this.

Will you please respond?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (1/8/19)

klipdrifter said:


> Hi @Richio
> 
> I send you a pm regarding this.
> 
> Will you please respond?



Richio isnt very active or doesnt frequent the forum daily, @klipdrifter perhaps contact their shops directly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (5/8/19)

klipdrifter said:


> Hi @Richio
> 
> I send you a pm regarding this.
> 
> Will you please respond?



PM sent, sorry for the delay.


----------



## Resistance (16/2/20)

@TonySC


----------

